# If I had read before all these threads on the Poodleforum…



## Trevor (Jul 3, 2014)

Yesterday, I took time to read again all these threads on the Pendragon poodles breeders written by Forum’s members in 2010 and 2011. If I had the opportunity to read all these comments four years ago, I would have been much more prepared for what we had to go through with Trevor since 18 months…But, unfortunately, at this time, I wouldn’t have been able to add a real contribution to all these comments because Trevor’s health problems were not so alarming four years ago. His health problems didn’t appear suddenly but were very progressive and insidious…

Yes, the person hiding under the name Dave was certainly Greg. What a shame… I have absolutely no doubt about it and I can now appreciate how poor was his defense of their breeding practices. In fact,one of their main marketing tactics was to put down poodles breeders who are showing their dogs, pretending that THEY ARE DOING INBREEDING AND THAT THEIR DOGS HAVE A VERY POOR HEALTH PROSPECTS. A classic case of projection…Since Trevor death, I sent an e-mail to two Pendragon poodles owners with whom I was in relationship in 2005-2006. No answers… I sent another e-mail two days ago to two Pendragon poodles owners living in Ottawa who were involved last September in the organization of a Pendragon poodles owners and dogs meeting in Ottawa – Heather was in the city and asked to one of her clients to contact everybody around -. I wanted to let them know what I learned in the last months on the dangerous health effects of pediatric spay and neuter and, also, what I’ve seen on the Pendragon poodles pedigrees this week. Still no answer… I don’t think now that I will get any e-mail from them. I’m not sure that I understand why. But I remember that, eight years ago, as the potential owner of a first dog,I was myself highly susceptible to be brain-washed by Heather and Greg. In a sense, I was… If I had knew more about the importance of asking the pedigrees of the puppy’s parents, I would not have been so vulnerable and I would have continued my research to find a reliable breeder. Some people choose to buy a puppy from a pet store - born in a puppy mill - or from a backyard breeder. Sadly, because we thought that we were more knowledgeable – how stupid I was! -, we bought a puppy from breeders who had built their entire business on lies - on the sophisticated art of fooling people - and who demonstrate an incredible ability to create personal relationship with their clients based on trust and affection. Scary… I will not put a name on that kind of personality, but people who had their basics in psychology can easily understand what I mean. I just hope that now their breeders’ career is over. Poor dogs, poor people… Thank you to have the patience to read those comments that are so important to me in the grieving process of my wonderful poodle Trevor. Trevor was truly an angel coming from hell. We will love him forever.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I can tell by how many threads you have created just how badly broken your heart is and how hurt you are that you were so badly misled. The people who are not speaking to you now may be wanting to bend your ear when.if it is their turn to be dealing with a broken heart. I am truly sorry for the pain you are dealing with.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't know the whole back story on this breeder, but I am very sorry you had such a sad experience and lost your Trevor way too soon.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/08/n...-to-10-years-for-defrauding-clients.html?_r=0

I read this story yesterday and thought of the parallels to Trevor's story. The only difference in the scam was that faux wine doesn't have the capacity to break your heart. Damages were monetary not emotional. Take heart that there is a fine Arreau in your future, and that thanks to Trevor's story, I knew to ask the COI of my puppy's litter. Fingers crossed for a 2015 Red. It will be a very good year


----------



## Trevor (Jul 3, 2014)

*You have understood everything!*

Dear Mfmst,

Thank you for this article! I just read it and I want to tell you that you have really understood my message. Same thing, but a play, not only with money, but with living beings and people's heart. Awful!! Have a lots of fun with your Standard Poodle puppy! They are adorable,


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't know the whole story but I just wanted to say I'm so sorry for your pain and loss. It's awful.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

So sorry for your loss and the painful experience.


----------

